# looking for a job abroad



## nikoanri (Feb 12, 2010)

We are Pair 30 year and 28 year old (m/f) looking for a job abroad (probably Australia or Canada) in any of the following fields such as customer care support and background (in-outbound calls),driver ,waiter or cleaner. I am a qualified and have a lot of experience in the same fields. I speak German and English.
My girlfriend is born in Bulgaria and growth up in Germany (native speaker).She have Bachelor education/qualification for nurse in professional School for Medicine and Geriatrician and speak also German and English.
Actually we are resident in Bulgaria and worked for HP (Hewlett Packard Bulgaria) at the last 3 years.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

nikoanri said:


> We are Pair 30 year and 28 year old (m/f) looking for a job abroad (probably Australia or Canada) in any of the following fields such as customer care support and background (in-outbound calls),driver ,waiter or cleaner. I am a qualified and have a lot of experience in the same fields. I speak German and English.
> My girlfriend is born in Bulgaria and growth up in Germany (native speaker).She have Bachelor education/qualification for nurse in professional School for Medicine and Geriatrician and speak also German and English.
> Actually we are resident in Bulgaria and worked for HP (Hewlett Packard Bulgaria) at the last 3 years.


If by chance you both have german citizenship and passports you can both apply for WHVs - Working Holiday Visa (Subclass 417) perhaps even with some regional work done before turning 31 become eligible for a second year.

If that is not the case the only other way of legally working in Australia is to get a visa that will allow it and from what you say, your best chance may be with the Nursing Qualifications, Doctors and Nurses - Workers - Visas & Immigration having information via links.
The 457 temporary residency visa is a preliminary step that many medical professionals use and there are many recruitment/employment agencies that can assist or once you consider eligibility will be met, you could apply direct to some medical organisations.
A google will find many.
A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information has appropriate links.
A partner can be included as a secondary applicant.


----------

